# June '06 Challenge Photos - "Bugs"



## TwistMyArm (Jul 1, 2006)

Well sorry to make this so hard for everyone, but it really isn't my fault. There's just way too many awesome photos that were submitted for the June challenge. If you feel up to choosing a favorite all 47 photos can be viewed here:

Bugs

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 1, 2006)

:stun:

I've never seen so many good photos of insects! 
This will be impossible to vote on... they are all good in their own ways!


----------



## WNK (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmmmm... I have my vote narrowed down to seven pictures.  Can I vote for seven of them?


----------



## midget patrol (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm stuck with five. Hmm. Who would've thought that bugs could be so interesting and well photographed?


----------



## Je-C (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow that took longer than I thought to vote!  It's in though!  lol


----------



## Arch (Jul 2, 2006)

There are so many good pics here...... difficult choice


----------



## fotophia (Jul 2, 2006)

i new mine was good but wasnt going to compare but omg! there is some amaizing shots! i got 8 that just made me wow! and 2 that were equally the best! well done!!!


----------



## NeoMikel (Jul 2, 2006)

Great contest!!  This contest was the last one I enter with my old camera.. now I am equiped with a new 30d and ready to rock.. great shots everyone~!


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 3, 2006)

well, I sent in a shot I was quite pleased with, thought I might get a vote or 2 but having looked at the competition I have no chance! Excellent work guys, there's some great stuff here


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 4, 2006)

whoa! so many photos! great job everyone!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 4, 2006)

This is a hard contest! Wow. So many very, very good photos!
I have a shortlist of 9 right now ... will take me another while to finally make up my mind ... soooo many very good ones here! So many!


----------



## kulakova (Jul 4, 2006)

woaaa!!!!!
too many!!!!
haha, kill me I will vote for myself!! :greenpbl:
N 40 is great!


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 5, 2006)

WOW!  That was very hard to go through because Eww, I am creeped out by bugs, but it was also hard to choose between some.  There are some fantastic shots there!


*ETA:  Now I feel things crawling on me!!!!!  AHHHHH!


----------



## terri (Jul 5, 2006)

Great work, everyone!    That was a lot of fun to view....but hard to pick just one.


----------



## Ganoderma (Jul 10, 2006)

just curious, how come soem entries have files larger than the 150kb limit?  some are close to double that size.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 11, 2006)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.



Not sure why, but the gallery must either read the file size incorretly.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations are in order for DepthAfield this month. DepthAfield submitted the fantastic Green Dragon (junephoto10). 
To those who didn't win they also deserve a round of applause because this may have been the best group of photos from any challenge yet. Thanks to everyone who submitted for the June Challenge.


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Jul 11, 2006)

I hereby serve notice to DepthAfield that he shall be required to give a description, with as much detail as possible, about how he was able to create such a fantastically clear and crisp photograph.

Equipment...processing...soul selling...

All details shall be submitted ASAP!

Excellent photograph!


----------



## Chase (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job everyone, and congrats DepthAfield!


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, that's the one i voted for! Great shot, it is beautiful!


----------



## WNK (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats!  Awesome shot!


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow!  I am honored!  After seeing the other submissions in the Bug challenge, I didnt think my Green Dragon had a snowballs chance in Tuscaloosa!  There were some truly wonderful photos in this competition.  Everyone who entered an image deserves hearty congratulations!  Nice work by all!



			
				MightyLeeMoon said:
			
		

> I hereby serve notice to DepthAfield that he shall be required to give a description, with as much detail as possible, about how he was able to create such a fantastically clear and crisp photograph.
> 
> Equipment...processing...soul selling...




I found this critter on my front walk on an overcast and blustery September afternoon about 4 years ago.  The bug was amazingly tolerant of me and my lens  I spent 5 or 6 minutes photographing it from every angle.  Camera used was a Sony F707 at f/2, 1/250 with a focal length of 38mm (I think).  Some sharpening and minor color correction was applied in PS.      

I think the wind and chilly temperature that afternoon were responsible for making this bug such a good sport about being conscripted as a model.  Not quite sure what the dragon was doing with the maple seed, perhaps it thought the seed was another dragon.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 14, 2006)

Congrats Depth...what a stunner of a shot.  Well deserved.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 14, 2006)

Yay, conga-rats, DepthAfield, this is the photo that also I wanted to be winner, though I had to decide between 9 pics that had ended on my shortlist in the end, but your Green Dragon got my vote in the end.

One remark or rather question, though: isn't "84 votes" a bit of a *low* number? Shouldn't there be many more votes in our Monthly Challenges?


----------



## Mohain (Jul 19, 2006)

Congratulations!! Great shot DepthAfield :thumbup: I didn't vote this month, I just couldn't decide. I'd narrowed it down to 5!


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 20, 2006)

Many thanks for the kind words!  

I really dont think enough credit has been given to the other photographers who submitted images for the June Bug challenge though.  There were some truly outstanding photographs made.  Kudos to all!


----------



## breezeart (Jul 24, 2006)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Congratulations are in order for DepthAfield this month. DepthAfield submitted the fantastic Green Dragon (junephoto10).
> To those who didn't win they also deserve a round of applause because this may have been the best group of photos from any challenge yet. Thanks to everyone who submitted for the June Challenge.


 
Im not very fan of shoot insects, but this one its just great!!!


----------

